# BABIES,UPDATE-NEW PICS AS OF 10/15



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

So I get home today and standing in front of me are two of the cutest doelings :wahoo: born to Angel which was due sometime this weekend.So we fed and cleaned up a bit got everybody situated and then Layla goes into contractions and kidded a doeling and a sweet buckling with wattles!!So now we have 6 new babies on our farm Wheew its been one heck of a week. :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:  :kidblue: I will post some pics tomorrow when its daylight.
Ok so here is the buckling(still has a floppy ear)








Here is his sis








And here are Angels twin doelings


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: BABIES,BABIES,BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW congrats


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: BABIES,BABIES,BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Can't wait to see!! Are these Nigerian babies?


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: BABIES,BABIES,BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

They are a mix pygmy/nigerian more nigerian though.We just have mutts we sell for pets and dont show any they only show boars in our area so we basically have a petting zoo


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: BABIES,BABIES,BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Sounds like me! I wonder how far from me you are


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: BABIES,BABIES,BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ok, so we are in Orange and I did the map quest directions and we are about 3 hours and 163 miles from you.Not to bad I expected it to be worse. No one lives around here we are to close to louisiana.LOL


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: BABIES,BABIES,BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:stars: 
CONGRATS on those precious babies. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: BABIES,BABIES,BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

How cool is that? Congratulations. WOW only one doe?


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: BABIES,BABIES,BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: BABIES,BABIES,BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Can't wait to see pictures, congrats on all the new babies. :applaud:


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

Uh-Oh, I'm afraid all this Nigi cuteness is starting to get to me  It's those ears! (I have mini-manchas, LOL)


----------

